
Django async and web sockets with Hendrix - Alex3917
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92VeMkjM1TQ
======
jMyles
We usually spell the project 'hendrix', not 'Hendrix' \- that way, the
uppercase version always refers to the musician known for concurrent singing
and guitar playing, while the lowercase always refers to the package known for
concurrent network traffic. :-)

